# How Many Campden Tablets & When?



## critterhunter

I'm making my first batch of wine using cooking pears from a neighbor's tree that he never uses for anything. So far we are on our second racking an it's clearing nicely. Tastes very good, although it's going to need sweetend down the road before bottling.

Anyway, we started out with 3 campden tablets in the primary (the first day, the yeast/yeast nutrient was added the next day). Then we've added 1 campden tablet 8 days later when it was racked into the secondary, and since then we've racked the wine two more times, adding 1 campden tablet each racking for a total of 6 tablets from the very beggining.

My question is this, as I've been told several different things. Some say 1 campden tablet per gallon in the primary, then 1 single tabet per racking. Others say 3 tablets in primary and then none after that until you are about ready to bottle 10 days out, adding 1 tablet and sorbate to kill the yeast so you can sweeten to desired taste, bottling about 10 days later.

My concern is two fold here- I don't want to add too little campden to where the wine will go bad or even oxidize, yet I don't want too much where we are getting headaches from drinking it. Any advice on how many campden tablets to add for 7 gallons in primary and the in the 6.5 gallon secondary would be of great help. Can I not put any more in during the next few rackings, and should I only then put 1 more in with the Sorbate to kill the last of the yeast 10 days before bottling?


----------



## djrockinsteve

I use the powder which is a little different. Normally you would add 1 tablet per gallon in the beginning. After fermentation is complete add 1/4 teaspoon per 5 gallons, then a pinch later after it has cleared. I believe there is 2 1/2 camden tablets per 1/4 teaspoon. A pinch could be 1 tablet.

Normally we under sulfite as compared to commercial wines.


----------



## critterhunter

So am I at too little thus far (total of about 6, 3 being in the initial primary make up), or would anybody recommend adding no more until the final racking along with Sorbate to kill the yeast so we can sugar it?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Based upon 7 gallons?? if it has fermented dry then you are okay. Alcohol will also kill bacteria. I would bring it up at next racking.

Sorbate DOES NOT KILL YEAST! It prevents yeast from budding (breeding). Kinda like a condom around the yeasts. The living yeasts can still eat sugar and make CO2/alcohol. Eventually they will die.


----------



## Tom

Do you have a hydrometer? I think not. If so run out and get one. This is the best tool you will use. We really need gravity readings. You say you added campton after 8 days. What was the reading?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Yeah - SG readings help out a lot. I usually do 1 tablet per gallon of wine in the primary - wait 24 hours and pitch the yeast. After fermentation is complete and a pinch to the wine and then 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons of wine every 3-4 months of aging.


----------



## gasman

when bottleing my elderflower champagne after fermentation has stopped
I will add a teaspoon of sugar per bottle but when can i add a campden tabled if this will stop the required fermentation, i believe i need to add the tablets to preserve the champagne.please help


----------



## djrockinsteve

Gasman I suggest you read the article How To Make Champagne found in the Tutorial section on the home page of this site.

You need to be very accurate about how much sugar you add to the champagne bottles. I added a specific amount of sugar and a secondary yeast to the wine, then immediately upon seeing signs of fermentation I stirred the wine and bottled, and capped.

You do not need any camden tablets or any sulfite at this time. Fermentation will stop when all the sugar is consumed. This is why you need to know exactly how much sugar to add since you will have bottles exploding if you exceed the atmospheric pressure inside the bottles.

The high concentration of CO2, void of nutrients and sugar will kill the yeast.

Once fermentation is complete you can age these bottles on their side and weekly gently agitate the bottles to move the sediment. This goes to monthly until you are ready to degorge the bottles.

My champagne is on it's 4th or 5th year and I am just now prepping to degorge them. Standard champagne ages a min. 10 years.

Exercise extreme caution when handling the bottles. Wear goggles, long sleeve shirt and gloves.


----------



## Msmaher

First timers here: you guys have come closer to answering our questions than any other source! Our fermentation completed before we moved to the secondary container  it is also a bit thin and acidic. 

We only have 3 gallons and I just added two Camden tablets ( mine are made of 550mg potassium metabisulphate ) and have read that I should stir it every 3 hours(!) for 24 hours. My question is, do I now directly bottle it or put it into the 3 gallon carboy? Also, can I add anything to improve the flavor and body?


----------



## sour_grapes

Msmaher said:


> First timers here: you guys have come closer to answering our questions than any other source! Our fermentation completed before we moved to the secondary container  it is also a bit thin and acidic.
> 
> We only have 3 gallons and I just added two Camden tablets ( mine are made of 550mg potassium metabisulphate ) and have read that I should stir it every 3 hours(!) for 24 hours. My question is, do I now directly bottle it or put it into the 3 gallon carboy? Also, can I add anything to improve the flavor and body?



I think we need a bit more information. What were you fermenting? Kit or grapes or fruit or....? When did you start? What was the initial specific gravity (SG)? What is the final SG?

Probably, the answer is going to be to put it into the carboy, top up the carboy, and wait a while.


----------

